# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ακους φωνες οταν με παιρνει ο υπνος ! τι ειναι?

## souzero7

οταν σηγα σηγα με παιρνει ο υπνος ακουω φωνες για να καταλαβεται ας πουμε οταν περναω τα συνορα μεταξει υπνου και ξυπνιου!

----------


## Flumen

Μήπως περνάς τα σύνορα παράνομα?

----------


## souzero7

ελα πες μου τωρα ξερεις?

----------


## Flumen

Χτες ρωτούσες για τη ψύχωση. Σήμερα πάλι αυτό. Δε θα πάρεις ''τις απαντήσεις που ζητάς'' εδώ μέσα, μίλα σε κάποιον ΕΙΔΙΚΟ. Το χρειάζεσαι. Για διάφορους λόγους,..

----------


## souzero7

sinexeia mou ti mpeneis esy ;) egw mia erotisei ekana pes ena den xero ti einai kai min me stelneis se idikous exw paei !

----------


## Flumen

Αν είχες συνεργαστεί με ειδικό δε θα ρωτούσες τέτοια πράγματα εδώ μέσα. Θα ρωτούσες το ψυχοθεραπευτή σου.

----------


## souzero7

any way thanks natasha !

----------


## dora-agxos

μηπως αυτες οι φωνες ειναι η γραμματικη και το συντακτικο??

----------


## souzero7

kala den lew tpt allo!

----------


## cyborg13

> οταν σηγα σηγα με παιρνει ο υπνος ακουω φωνες για να καταλαβεται ας πουμε οταν περναω τα συνορα μεταξει υπνου και ξυπνιου!


Ύπνος history αλλά anyway ας πούμε και κάτι καλό σε όλη αυτή την ιστορία.

Αν γυμναστείς βγείς έξω και τρέξεις εκτός απο το να γράφεις η να μιλάς πιστεύω θα σου κάνει καλό και θα σου δημιουργήσει νύστα και καλύτερες προοπτικές για ύπνο. Ά όταν αποφασίσεις να πέσεις για ύπνο καλό θα ήταν να σβήσεις και την τηλεόραση η τον υπολογιστή πριν ξαπλώσεις. Έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες να κοιμηθείς περισσότερο. Προσοχή όμως. Εάν θέλεις απλά να ρίξεις ένα σύντομο υπνάκο άσε το μόνιτορ ανοιχτό.

Φιλικά ειλικρινά.,

----------


## souzero7

ok ola alla to monitor pou kolaei gia enan mikro ypnako?

----------


## cyborg13

ennow mporeis na valeis mia wraia tainia h seira katevasmenh apo to internet na deis. merikoi ksekourazontai kalytera me ton tropo auto

----------


## souzero7

thanks re c na se kala !

----------


## Konstantinoss

Υπναγωγείες ( κάπως έτσι ) καπου διάβασα πως λέγονται, είναι απο το άγχος, δεν εχεις ψύχωση

----------


## souzero7

thanks kostaki!!! me kathisixases file!

----------


## Haldol_Kills

Μια χαρα φυσιολογικο ειναι στο υπναγωγικο σταδιο τετοια φαινομενα .

Ομως, οταν λες 'ακους' κυριολεκτεις,δηλαδη ειναι ακριβως σαν να σου μιλαει καποιος ή απλα σαν εσωτερικος διαλογος?

----------


## souzero7

akouga enan kolito m na milaei gia to poker pou eixame peksi 2 me 3 ores noritera !

----------


## Haldol_Kills

> akouga enan kolito m na milaei gia to poker pou eixame peksi 2 me 3 ores noritera !


Και νομιζες οτι οντως επικοινωνουσατε εκεινη τη στιγμη ή καταλαβαινες οτι απλα ηταν ενας υποθετικος διαλογος?

----------


## souzero7

oxi r c den nomiza oti epikinonousa me kanenan apla htan periergo xereis einai ligo prin se parei telios o ypnos alla exeis akoma ligo tis esthiseis sou!

----------


## IRENEMARINA

Έλεος!!! μια γνώμη ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος και του τη πέσατε πάραυτα!!! (ως συνήθως...) - όπως και να 'χει καλύτερα να ζητήσεις τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού....

----------


## souzero7

haldol gia na katalabeis ti pezei mazi m tha sou pw to story m diabase to an den bariese kai sorry gia ta greeklish ! 
mia fora enw eimoun me enan filo m kai hmastan elaxista methismenoi se mia diafonia pou eixame autos mou eipe me yfos oti kai kala eimai (geiasas ) kai egw kapos parexigithika kai ton rotaw kai pios to leei auto kai mou kanei egw kai poloi aloi! apo ekeinei tin stigmoi arxisa na anarotieme pipos eimai ontos geiasa koufo e? stis epomenes mere arxisa na skanaro ton eautom gia simptomata pou tha edixnan oti eimai trelos auto mou kratise gia kamposes meres alla siga siga to xepernaga! ena mina argotera eimouna me tin kopela m sto spiti m kai mou elege oti ponaei to kefali tis kai oti den niothei kala kai egw den edina simasia se mia stigmi egine kati pou m alakse ti zwh . arxise na mou lei (h kopela m) oti den hxere pou htan oti den hxere pios eimoun egw kai gelage xwris logo kai fobotane htan ektos pragmatikotitas ( egw apo tin tromara m ligo akoma tha eixa pidixei apo to mpalkonei ) meta apo kapia lepta arxise na sinerxete kai den thimotane tpt molis tin piga spiti kai girisa meta sto diko m arxisa na psaxno sto internet gia simptomata psixoseis (fobomouna mipos eixe kati tetio) kai akou tora to pio koufo apo ton para para para poli fobo m min patho ta simptomata pou diabaza gia tin psixosei arxisa na nomizw oti ta patheno ! diladi elege se kapia site oti kapios psixotikos nomizei oti oi alloi milane giauton h oti h TV milaei giauton kai egw apo to entono anxos pou eixa kai exw nomizw oti mou simbenei ! pes m tora exeis xanadei tetia periptosei san tin dikia m ?

----------


## Haldol_Kills

> Έλεος!!! μια γνώμη ζήτησε ο άνθρωπος και του τη πέσατε πάραυτα!!! (ως συνήθως...) - όπως και να 'χει καλύτερα να ζητήσεις τη γνώμη ενός ειδικού....


Ποιος του την επεσε? Να βοηθησω προσπαθω και να καταλαβω τι ακριβως βιωσε, γιατι εχω παρομοιες εμπειριες ...

Αμαν πια αυτη η καραμελα με "τη γνωμη του ειδικου" ...

σουζερο7 καταλαβα τι λες, λογω υπερβολικης αυθυποβολης νομιζεις οτι ζεις καποια συμπτωματα.

----------


## souzero7

αυθυποβολη = kati poly kako?

----------


## Haldol_Kills

> αυθυποβολη = kati poly kako?


Οχι καμμια σχεση αυθυποβολη σημαινει οτι πιστευεις παρα πολυ σε κατι με αποτελεσμα να νομιζεις οτι το βιωνεις

----------


## souzero7

apo oti fenete haldol stin ypolipi zwh mou tha xriazome panta kapion na me kathisixazei !

----------


## Haldol_Kills

Μεχρι να μαθεις να καθυσηχαζεις μονος τον εαυτο σου ;]

----------


## birdhed

Καλημέρα σας,
Πρίν λίγες μέρες είχα παρόμοια συμπτώματα. Ξάπλωσα να πέσω για ύπνο και νόμιζα ότι μου μιλούσε ο διάολος η κάποιος με φωνή φιδιού και ένιωθα σαν να με ακουμπούσε για λίγο. Βέβαια δεν πιστεύω στον διάολο και πολύ αλλά πιστεύω στον άνθρωπο διάολο και την "σατανική" πλευρά του εγκεφάλλου, τουλάχιστον έτσι μπορώ να το εξηγήσω λογικά. Πιστεύω ότι η θρησκείες όπως ο Χριστιανισμός είναι μια ομαδική τρέλα, αν ο Χριστός υπήρξε σίγουρα από τη θρησκεία σέβομαι τα πρόσωπα του Χριστού και της Παναγίας αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Εδώ και εβδομάδες η γιαγιά μου μου κάνει εξορκισμούς εγω της το είχα ζητήσει αλλά δεν έκανα καλά γιατί μετά από λίγα βράδυ άρχισα να ακούω την σατανική αυτή φωνή. Πιθανό βέβαια αυτό να έγινε από ουσίες, λένε πως οι αμφεταμίνες για παράδειγμα προκαλούν ψευδαισθήσεις αλλά εγώ πέρα από τσιγάρο καφέ και μια στο τόσο ποτό δεν κάνω τίποτα άλλο πως μπορεί να συνέβη αυτό; Επίσης είμαι σαν νεκρός συναισθηματικά, χθες μιλούσα με έναν φίλο μου καλό ο οποίος μου μιλούσε για ένα φόρουμ μεταφυσικής (όχι αυτό) και ότι ασχολείται με αυτά και μου έλεγα ότι μένει σε ψηλό όροφο και πως θα ήταν αν βουτούσε. Δεν έχω αισθήματα αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω θέλω όμως να βρώ μια ισορροπεία στη ζωή μου να σώσω τον εαυτό μου αλλά να μην αδιαφορώ και για τους συνανθρώπους μου και ειδικά τους φίλους μου. Αν υπάρχει Θεούλης, το καλό πνεύμα δηλαδή, αφού το σκοτεινό ανθρώπινο μυαλό φαίνεται κρύβει πολλά, μακάρι να μου δείνει το φως του γιατί το να βλέπω εφιάλτες στον ξύπνιο μου σε τόσο προχωρημένη κατάσταση είναι σπάνιο, ευτυχώς από εκείνη τη μέρα (συνέβη ένα βράδυ και ένα πρωί αυτή η φιδίσια διαβολικοφιδίσια όμως φωνή να μου "μιλάει") δεν το έχω ξαναπάθει, πήρα φάρμακο σήμερα με τη θέληση μου ,παίρνω και φάρμακα με τη θέληση μου σε χαμηλή δόση όμως γιατί φαίνεται ότι χρειάζεται ένα μέτρο σε όλα αυτά. Η φωνή βέβαια δεν με έβλαψε σωματικά αλλά εκείνη τη στιγμή φοβήθηκα είναι η αλήθεια, ίσως λόγω παρούσας κατάστασης να μην έχω πολύ συναίσθημα αλλά σίγουρα είναι πολλά πράγματα που δνε καταλαβαίνω, άλλες φορές βλέπω ευχάριστα όνειρα στον κανονικό μου ύπνο γιατί να συμβεί αυτό δεν θέλω επίδομα αναπηρίας η να βγώ εκτός κοινωνίας θέλω να ζω φυσιολογικά άλλωστε έχω αποκτήσει κάποιο αυτοέλεγχο κυρίως όταν μπορώ να γυμνάζομαι καθημερινά, να κουράζετε το σώμα μου έτσι ώστε να μην γίνονται αυτά που γίνονται. 

Συνήθως είμαι καλά αλλά τι ήταν αυτό ρε παιδιά...; Από φάρμακα; Δεν λέω υπάρχουν καινούργια πιο αποτελεσματικά, ίσως αυτά να βοηθάνε όσους έχουν *καρκίνο*, σκέφτομαι τώρα, αφού κάτι μου το λέει αυτό, αλήθεια πια είναι η αρρώστεια; Όπως και να χει η φύση μας έχει προσφέρει τα δώρα της προς παραγωγή και μεταποίηση και χρήση για το καλό μας, οι φαρμακευτικές γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά πως να μένουν στην κορυφή ακούγοντας το αγοραστικό κοινό και τις ανάγκες αλλά αυτό δεν θα το συζητήσω τώρα. Θέλω να μου μιλήσετε ειλικρινά. αν δεν είχα το χθεσινό καμπανάκι δεν θα έμπαινα για εξομολόγηση πρωινιάτικα. Καλή μέρα να έχετε και να πιστέυετε και στην φωτεινή πλευρά του ευατού μας. Και λίγη παρέα καλή να ηρεμούν τα πνεύματα.

Όσο για τις "μεταφυσικές" ανησυχίες, μην αφήνετε τους εαυτούς σας να χαλιέστε για τέτοια πράγματα. Παλαιότερα οι κυβερνήσεις έδιναν μηδέν επιδοτήσεις για όσους ήθελαν να ασχοληθούν επιστημονικά με το θέμα πλέον ίσως να αλλάξει αυτό και να δούμε κάτι άλλο στο μέλλον, όχι τόσο απλό όσο με την όψη του Χριστιανισμού. Ο Χριστός είπε όμορφα πράγματα αλλά δεν τα έγραψε σε κείμενα. Τα έγραψαν οι μαθητές του γι'αυτόν. Κατανοώ το σήμερα. Καλημέρα.

----------


## birdhed

Θα μπορούσα να πω πολλά δεν θέλω να μιλήσω, ειδικά μετά από όλα αυτά, δεν γίνομαι πιστευτός, μερικοί μπορεί να καταλάβουν πως έχω κάποια στοιχειώδη λογική ακόμα και μετά τον εφιάλτη αυτό, άλλοι ίσως να έχουν αντίθετη γνώμη ας το συζητήσουμε, όυτως η άλλως και γω δεν θα πίστευα κάποιον που θα έλεγε ότι ακούει φωνές, αν είχα λίγη ωριμότητα ίσως να με έβαζε σε σκέψεις, λένε πως μερικοί τυχεροί όπως φαίνεται να συμβαίνει και στην περίπτωση αυτή τα παθαίνουν αυτά αλλά δεν χάνουν το μυαλό τους ούτε φέυγουν τρέχοντας να κλειστούν στο μοναστήρι.

Εσείς τι πιστεύετε; Καταλαβαίνετε τι γίνεται;

----------


## souzero7

file m an to epathes auto tin ora pou se eperne o ypnos (xereis tin ora pou pernas ta sinora metaxi ypnou kai xipniou) xero oti auto einai normal apo ti mou eipan kai ta paidia pio panw ! tora an akous fones tin ora pou perpatas h asxolise me kati (diladi ston telios xipnio sou) e tote tha prepi na episkeutis hdiko psixologo h psixiatro !

----------


## birdhed

Συνέβη το βράδυ, εκεί που πήγαινα να πέσω για ύπνο ξαπλωμένος και το πρωί, δεν συνέβη ενδιάμεσα. Θα ήθελα απλά να πω ότι κάνετε να το κάνετε με μέτρο γιατί όλα εθιστικά είναι δεν σας το λένε, ειδικά τα φάρμακα που δίνουν για να αντιμετωπίσουν τον πόνο. Αν είναι κάτι σε υπερβολική δόση όπως ένα ξετσιτωτικό χαλαρωτικό το λέω εγώ μπορεί να πέσουν οι φυσιολογικές λειτουργίες του οργανισμού και να συμβούν περιεργα πράγματα. Θα το συνέδεα αλλιώς σε περίπτωση που δεν είχε γίνει η υπέρβαση στην παρέμβαση, εν γνώση μου μεν αλλά χωρίς να έχω επιλέξει και την περιφρούρηση και τον περιορισμό, την λήψη με προτροπή ανειδίκευτου σε τέτοια σοβαρά κοινωνικά θέματα. Είναι λίγο δύσκολο να το περιγράψω ειδάλως μεταφυσική, πάει πέταξε η ψυχούλα και μου μιλάει ο κακός ο σκοτεινός. Ας πούμε όταν το μυαλό είναι στο σκοτάδι ακούει πράγματα βλέπει πράγματα όπως συμβαίνει με τον ύπνο. Δεν είμαι ειδικός είμαι μορφωμένος και σπουδαγμένος ανθρωπος αλλά σε άλλο κλάδο ίσως παρεμφερή. Θέλω απλά να πω να προσέχετε τα μάτια σας τετρακόσια και να μην εμπιστευεστε όσους σας έχουν απο πολύ κοντά αν με νοείτε ευχαριστώ που με διαβάσατε.

----------


## Άγνωστος

> Μήπως περνάς τα σύνορα παράνομα?


χαχαχαχχαχαχα

----------


## Eva1995

εγω λεω πως δεν εχεις τπτ,μαλλον εχεις την ασθενεια του κατα φαντασιαν ασθενη!!!! Κι εγω περασα καποια φαση εντονου αγχος ωστε αρχισα να πιστευω οτι μου ελεγαν για πλακα η μεσα στα νευρα και αρχισα να ψαχνομαι στο διαδικτυο για διαφορες ασθενειες και κατεληγα στο να εχω ολα τα συμπτωματα στο τελος και μετα που ηρεμισα καταλαβα οτι δεν ηταν τιποτα και ολα ηταν μεσα στο μυαλο μου επειδη εχω την ταση να αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα. Οσο για τις φωνες κι αυτο απο το αγχος πρεπει να ειναι.Μου εχει συμβει κι εμενα οταν μου ελεγαν κατι που δεν μου αραισε,πριν πεσω για υπνο να το ακουω μεσα στο μυαλο μου συνεχεια.Δεν ειχα παραισθησεις οτι αυτος που το ειπε ηταν ξανα εκει και το ελεγε,ομως επαναλαμβανοταν συνεχεια μεσα στο μυαλο και περασε με τον καιρο.Δεν πιστευω πως ειναι τιποτα σοβαρο :)

----------


## Άγνωστος

Πλάκα στην πλάκα, κι εγώ όταν διαβάζω διάφορα ''περίεργα'' που έχουν συμβεί σε άτομα εδώ μέσα, μετά νομίζω πως έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα.
Λογικά δεν θα ναι τίποτα, απλά προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις και σκέψου πως είσαι μια χαρά.

Αυτό πάει σαν απάντηση σε όλα σου τα θέματα.

----------


## Eva1995

> Πλάκα στην πλάκα, κι εγώ όταν διαβάζω διάφορα ''περίεργα'' που έχουν συμβεί σε άτομα εδώ μέσα, μετά νομίζω πως έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα.
> Λογικά δεν θα ναι τίποτα, απλά προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις και σκέψου πως είσαι μια χαρά.
> 
> Αυτό πάει σαν απάντηση σε όλα σου τα θέματα.


Ακριβώς έτσι.

----------


## souzero7

lete re pedia na eiani etsi ? einai dinaton na eimai kata fantasian astheneis dld mporei na simbei auto ? ti na kanw gia na to xeperasw? eleosssssssssssssssssssssssssss!

----------


## Eva1995

Αν ειναι δυνατον λεει!! χαχαχα φυσικα και μπορει να συμβει...με ειχα βγαλει κι εμενα με διαφορες ασθενειες.Να χαλαρωσεις κατ'αρχας, να κοψεις το πολυ ψαξιμο στο ιντερνετ γιατι υποβαλλει εμμονες ιδεες και στην αναγκη πηγαινε και σε εναν ειδικο να σιγουρευτεις.θα δεις που τπτ δεν εχεις!!

----------

